# McLAren M7a Protoype SHots



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

After seeing Demether's progress on the Dallara, I got motivated and started on the McLAren M7a F-1 body. This is phase one, getting the nose and center cover pieces sized up and starting the engine bay that will cover the crown gear and lay the foundation for the rear wing. She's gonna sit low and I'm trying to work around the chassis's working parts. There's a long way to go and I will have to take some artistic license to get it all to fit on the Mega-G chassis, but I will post the stages here as I go.

-Paul


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice ! I'm very happy to see that new project ! it's a great "premiere" in h0 scale !


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Wham!*

Hit the point of frustration working with the styrene. So that got scrapped (actually placed elsewhere for another project someday) and I got out the hardwoods. I turned a couple of dowel to the correct size and started sanding and rasping away. Photos to soon follow. I am much happier with the results. I was able to capture the slim, cigar shape better without getting a coke-bottle shape. The previous try was looking more like a 1970 Matra, so it was saved to go down the possible avenue at a later date. The McLaren now has its sides and nose and I'm working to blend those together. I am also working body mount tabs to this design since I'm making it specifically for the Mega-G. So no tape or Velcro needed. After the body work gets done, I will start sculpting the exposed motor, exhaust and suspension bits. I still have the challenge of hollowing out the nose and getting the twin radiator vents carved in. This has been a good change of pace for me and the first time I worked with wood in over 10 years. That may become the favorite medium in the future. It also took me off the last project for a breather. I have been working up a Lola T-70 Coupe for the last several weeks and hit a mental block over which nose I want to finish it in. It has been nice stepping away from that and get my motivation back.
I'll get pictures up shortly with the F-1 progress.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Pics as Promised*

I think is coming out much better! Let me know what you guys think.

-Paul


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It kinda looks like a Barney Rubble mobile on steroids!! :lol: Nice wood work!! Has a kind of Beatnik Bandit shape to it.. I know that wasn't the intended target, but the side profile is sort of reminiscent of that car. Darn good start. I never worked with wood, and I'm not sure what the car looks like you are attempting to model, so I can't judge..


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

slotcarman12078 said:


> It kinda looks like a Barney Rubble mobile on steroids!! :lol:


Can I get back up off the floor now?

No really Paul, nice work.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

Balsa is great for rough shaping ! bravo ! 


well...I have to finish the dallara soon !


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Schematic of the M7A F-1*

I didn't think to post a drawing of the actual car. The only detail not in the drawing is the wing that sits just back of the cockpit over the motor. Thanks for the encouragement! Worked a bit more last night, enhancing the shape and getting the look a bit more closer.

-Paul


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Well done! Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Keep the pix coming! rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

That helps!!! Awesome work!! Really close!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Phase II*

I worked up the radiator inlet, the body shape and started building up the cockpit and engine area. This was taken while waiting for the bondo to dry. I'll post some more pics after that gets done.

-Paul


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Now that's cool!!!!! Nice stance.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*A man with a dream...I like it!*

Nice to see you building your dream car. After all that is what we are all doing right?

Bob...I dream in ho scale...zilla


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Still on Phase II*

Got the sanding done before i went to bed last night. Glued some plastic strips around the cockpit area and finally have the armature covered. However, I'm not happy with the height this added. I plan on having a driver figure in this. I've pulled about 2 dozen photos off the web to study how high/low they sit in the car. The head sits fairly high, but the shoulders are below the windshield line. So the arms, shoulders and chest will have to be pretty thin to keep the appearance. I'm planning on casting this once it's done, But the more I get it to "scale" the more fragile it gets. As a solid cast piece it will be plenty strong, it's all the little glued in, bondo'd up pieces of the original that I don't think will survive the mold creation process. I will need to take lots of pictures to preserve the process and finished original so I can remember what it looked like. More pics soon. Oh, and the radiator vents on the top of the cowl are a bear to sculpt. Working up nerve to try again tonight!

-Paul


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

great method you used to deal with the width of the chassis. Personaly, I should have done it different, with the bare chassis visible and painted in black. But in the 2 methods, we have to deal with the chassis shape, I guess.

bravo !


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

demether said:


> great method you used to deal with the width of the chassis. Personaly, I should have done it different, with the bare chassis visible and painted in black. But in the 2 methods, we have to deal with the chassis shape, I guess.
> 
> bravo !


Thanks! This is the first body I've fabricated that has such little tolerance. I've mostly done stock or street cars and they have lots of room between the chassis and body to adjust how they sit, look and scale. I couldn't think of another way to build this, except directly on the chassis. I had a Mega G that I damaged in a race and I had not repaired it yet, so it became my guide. So far it's worked out well, but I'm really nervous about taking it off the chassis once it's done and ready to cast! 

-Paul


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Paul,

Any updates yet? 

Dave


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*No Pictures Yet, But Progress Made*

Hey guys,

Things have been busy at work, so my modeling time was cut into. I will get some photos up here later this week. I can say that I have finished the rear section of the body that sits between the cockpit and the engine compartment and I started working up the driver's pose and the windshield area. Once those are completed I will start on the engine, suspension and duct work.
Photos soon.

-Paul


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

pshoe64 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Things have been busy at work, so my modeling time was cut into. I will get some photos up here later this week. I can say that I have finished the rear section of the body that sits between the cockpit and the engine compartment and I started working up the driver's pose and the windshield area. Once those are completed I will start on the engine, suspension and duct work.
> Photos soon.
> ...


Any news on this?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Slow Progress*

Still working away but very little time this mon5th. I work with the Kentucky Schools in the Student Technolgy Leadership Program using slot cars to teach science and engineering to 3-12 graders. I have been traveling back and forth across the state setting up a portable track and introducing the hobby to a new generation and getting a lesson about physics, design and general science in along the way. So far I've visited 6 of 8 sites this month and had over 4000 students and teachers involved. But I will be getting back on the sculpture soon. I'm re-working the driver and cockpit area to look a bit cleaner and sit ther driver a bit lower to get the correct appearance. The body is real close to finished and I still want to get more detail on the engine and exhaust area.

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Finally Got Some Time*

Got stranded at home due to the weather and had electricity at the same time, that's a big deal out here in the middle of no-where! I was able to work on some bodies today and thought I'd post some updates on the McLaren and others in the works. Good news is I got further, bad news is the McLAren is so fragile I keep breaking the original. But It's still in progress, I just need to be more gentle! Also up for comments are a Porsche 936, 2-32 Ford Coupes, Chaparral 2F and a Lola T-70 Coupe as soon as the pictures come up.

-Paul


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

those hot rods are looking hot!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice to see ya get some Slotcave time Paul.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*No Hurry....this is good stuff! Thanks for Sharron...*

Looking at some fun here.  Like the way they are turning out BIG TIME! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...slow don't matter here as long as you are enjoying yourself...zilla


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

You have been busy!!! The primer grey chopped coupe is way cool!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

pshoe64 said:


>



I gotta pick the chopped 32 as the primary car!!! The rest are looking good, but...gotta go with my heart...RM


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

WOW!!!

The Lemans cars (lola, and porsche) are incredible !!!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

pshoe64 said:


>


I like these Hot Rods best!!! Might want to try some windex on that glass 
Like the chop on em too!!! RM


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Many thanks guys. I haven't had much time to work the bodies. I'm running a program in the KY state schools to teach the kids science using slot cars. The students will be building their own cars to drag race, along with a concours contest. I just finished building the xmas tree, timer program, start and finish sensors and a bracket system. I was working on a foul light, but I'm running out of time so that part will have to wait for next year's event. I'm also teaching the students (elementary through high school) how to build the cars, electronics and programing as well. Having a ball, but will be glad when I can get back to the body work. I have a zillion ideas running through my head, just not enough hours, even with daylight savings!

-Paul


----------

